# Anyone looking for traps



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Mods, I understand this isn't the classifieds, but no more of us trappers than are here, a post would get buried quickly there. I understand if this post isn't allowed, please feel free to delete it with no hard feelings on my end :wink:

Due to health reasons, I can no longer trap, and am in need to sell off all the trapping gear I have accumulated. I'm not going to post it all here, but my site is:

http://smittystrapmods.proboards99.com

You'll need your registration approved, so please use your same username that you have on this forum, it will speed things up regarding registration.

Again mods, please delete if this isn't "cool", not trying to turn this into the classifieds, just trying to help anyone looking for traps & gear, as well as trying to get rid of it for upcoming expenses.

Thanks
Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

hate to hear


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Smitty, I see no problem with your post. It's not like you have every trap you have listed and at what price they are going for.

I am very sorry to hear about your declining health. You are in my prayers and I wish you the best. I hope that you can continue to be apart of the trapping forum. I think that you have helped everybody on here to be better trappers including myself. You are eager to share your knowledge and you tell it like it is. For that I thank you. God speed my friend.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appriciate it. I don't intend on going anywhere anytime soon :wink:

Smitty


----------



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

damm smitty really hate to hear that,whishing u the best


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Man smitty surprised as much as a trapper i thought you were for you have to put down your traps.... best to you..


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Smitty
I registered on your site and got the validation e-mail but when I click the link it says I must login to access this forum and it won't let me validate my registration.

Wazzup?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Bob, your registration had to be approved, which was just done.

Thanks
Smitty


----------

